

Woman's Face Photoshopped In 25+ Countries To Examine Global Beauty Standards - Mz
http://www.buzzfeed.com/ashleyperez/global-beauty-standards

======
ColinCochrane
Wow. The USA ones are awful.

~~~
Mz
Perhaps $5 buys a lot more skill in some countries than in others?

------
Mz
Excerpt that made me think HN-ers might find it interesting:

 _The project, titled Before & After, originally came to Honig while she was
working as a social media manager for a small startup. Her boss introduced her
to Fiverr, an international freelancing website where anyone can hire
freelancers from around the globe to complete almost any task imaginable.
While browsing the site, Honig realized the prevalence of those offering
Photoshop skills. “It immediately occurred to me that in this pool of workers,
each individual likely had an aesthetic preference particular to their own
culture,” Honig told BuzzFeed. Thus, the idea for Before & After was born._

~~~
k2enemy
Great idea for a project. I'd really like to see it done with professional
artists that work for leading fashion magazines in each country. It seems hard
to take too much away from the current project because the edits are probably
done to suit the preferences of the individual freelancer, which might be very
different from their culture's general preferences.

